# BO Stihl Chainsaw.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So last year my oldest son brought his newly purchased Stihl battery operated chainsaw with him when he visited his mother and I last summer. I had a large section of a split tree dragged over to the burn area. We cut it up with the saw.....and I was stunned. It performed much better than I ever dreamed. My youngest son had overheard me bragging profusely about the saws performance and how I was going to put that on my immediate to get list.

Well last week he dropped off a brand new Stihl 200 C and charger for getting his new farm in shape the last 18 months. I have not used it yet but the battery is fully charged now and just waiting. It is such a pleasure just to be able to pick up the saw and immediate use it with out the roar and smell of a fossil engine. No vibration, instant on and off. Handier than a pocket on a shirt....and super lightweight. Just keep the battery charged and the bar tank full of Bio oil.

I highly recommend them for all-around general use.....the battery will stun you on how long it will last.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It must have a heck of a battery.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> It must have a heck of a battery.


It is a heck of a battery but not really large in size measuring 2.5" x 4.5" x 6".

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had some smaller lithium chainsaws that I use for notching H braces and other small jobs. Really like how small and light they are and the fact you just hit the trigger and it goes, no pulling for 5 minutes to get it started. First one was a Troy built second one is a Remington.

I liked those smaller cheaper ones so well I bought the bigger Milwaukee. Really like it. Its a little heavier but still lighter than a gas. I think its a 12 amp battery. Can use the smaller 5 amps from other tools if need to. It might not quite have the power of a gas saw but with a sharp chain its darn close to as good as gas. Batteries do last along time but when they go dead its a dead stop.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Are they running a narrower chain and not as much pitch than for gas?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

IHCman said:


> I've had some smaller lithium chainsaws that I use for notching H braces and other small jobs. Really like how small and light they are and the fact you just hit the trigger and it goes, no pulling for 5 minutes to get it started. First one was a Troy built second one is a Remington.
> 
> I liked those smaller cheaper ones so well I bought the bigger Milwaukee. Really like it. Its a little heavier but still lighter than a gas. I think its a 12 amp battery. Can use the smaller 5 amps from other tools if need to. It might not quite have the power of a gas saw but with a sharp chain its darn close to as good as gas. Batteries do last along time but when they go dead its a dead stop.


Does the Milwaukee have a variable speed trigger or are they on/off when using?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The Milwaukee has a variable speed trigger.

The other cheaper smaller one I have is a Black an Decker not a Remington. That one doesn't have a variable speed trigger. Its on or off. I like it for small jobs as its lighter and smaller making it a little more manueverable.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Palmettokat said:


> Are they running a narrower chain and not as much pitch than for gas?


Not really, it is very comparable to other small saws its size.....it has a 14" bar. It is not a harvesting saw, but will do most any general work or cleanup.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have the Dewalt battery operated chainsaw. Use it mainly for limbing trees, works fantastic. Surprising how long a charge will go. Not going to cut any 3’ trees down, but it’s lighter than the gas counterpart. Nice when you need to trim a tree that’s fallen on a fence to just grab it and go, not have to tinker with getting it running.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> I have not used it yet but the battery is fully charged now and just waiting.


Mike, no need to wait, I have an electric fence that still needs a 'walk about' to remove the winter's destruction material. Perhaps a test for the saw? :lol:

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

A battery powered weed eater was the best $100 I spent last year. It was a Cub cadet, on clearance with free battery and free shipping. Sure makes things easier and no engine to mess with constantly.


----------

